# Where to raise guppy fry?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

my guppies recently gave birth in their 10g and they ate most of the fry. I managed to rescue one and isolate him in a breeding box in the same tank, the problem is that he keeps escaping! I'm worried that he'll get eaten if he keeps david-blaining himself out of the box magically but the other tank i have in the house is a 10g cherry shrimp breeding tank, is it safe to put him in the shrimp tank or is it ok to put him in a bowl with some plants and no heater? my room is relatively warm, probably around 78F+.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

You can keep guppy fry with shrimp until the guppy fry become big enough to eat baby shrimp. By that time, the fry will be too big for their parents to eat and you can put them back with Mom and Dad.

My endlers don't eat their fry, but once the endlers become adults they eat young shrimp.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have alot of hiding spots the baby guppies have a better chance, dont worry youll likley have more survivors next batch.


----------

